# Your all going to laugh at me! I dont care! Ive learned my lesson!



## GSleigh (Jan 22, 2008)

Right...

Today was leg day at the gym...

Ive been training approximately 2 years now.

Ive never done deadlifts... Yes thats right, ive never done them because to be honest first year i had bad advice and training was not to scratch. Second year i have been learning every month and constantly adapting routines, diet etc...etc...

Today i finally did deadlifts.. I had some one monitor each one to check position and stance to get it right...

I completed 3*12 @.... wait for it.. just 15kg per side. 50kg total with bar. Stupid light i know but i wanted to get technique correct first

IT completely and utterally crippled me! LOL!!! My legs were shaking after and ive never felt so completely wobbly in all my life

Awesome exercise which i shall be keeping in my leg routine 

I did squats with it of course and between those exercises i found leg extensions very hard to complete after.

Loved the feeling just wish i had started this move sooner!!!!!!!!


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

Cool!!! I do deads on back day and remember 50kg is about 8 stone which is still a big chunk of weight, especially for a first go! It's also something you have to get right - don't want to be putting your back out!

I did deads yesterday and my back is feeling it today! :thumb:


----------



## warren (Jun 16, 2008)

i dont think i could manage squats and deads in one session lol let alone anything else, i usually do deads in my back routine,


----------



## Geo (Apr 3, 2007)

Doing simple, but perfect movements like this dude helps build perfect form. As when you start to go heavy your form will be spot on, and you wont do yourself an injury.

Well done

Geo


----------



## Surferph34 (Dec 17, 2007)

GSleigh said:


> Right...
> 
> Today was leg day at the gym...
> 
> ...


lol

Dude don't worry about it once you get your grove on it your weight will shoot up. :thumb:

Did you say this is part of your leg routine?

Deads are primarily a back exercise, unless your talking about stiffleg ones?


----------



## megatron (Apr 21, 2004)

IT depends though, you can do a deadlift using your back mainly, your quads mainly or your hams/glutes mainly... Of course it's compound in nature so you end up using all those groups anyway, I know that depending on my stance and what goup i'm focusing on mentally I can easily make deadlifts a leg exercise.


----------



## Guest (Aug 12, 2008)

Better to have good form than lifting heavy with bad and injuring yourself sweet :thumb:


----------



## GSleigh (Jan 22, 2008)

To be honest i did this:

Bar bell squats 3*12 (last set drop weight to failure)

Leg press machine 3*10 superset with dumbell squats

Deadlifts 3*12 (light weight to learn technique)

Leg extensions 4*6 (heavy weight)

This has completely destroyed my legs and i cant walk properly. Its a new routine today so still adapting it. I need to add in some calf work and make it a little better yet.

Yea after squats to start with i was already dying a little quickly! LOL

Hoping to try and shoot the weight up quicky...

I have added it to leg day because my back is on friday and i feel if i add this in here to hit lower back. Fridays in can focus on huge work out on upper back without the two clashing?


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

Well a light weight on an unfamiliar exercise is the way to go, but bump the post above -were they "normal" deads or straight-leg?


----------



## bigwool (Jan 26, 2008)

Bar bell squats 3*12 (last set drop weight to failure)

Leg press machine 3*10 superset with dumbell squats

Deadlifts 3*12 (light weight to learn technique)

Leg extensions 4*6 (heavy weight)

squats to failure=fcuking scary firstly mate

routine looks big to me but you could do with some leg curls in there to work the hams.

i do my presses and curls alternately through my workout as it gives me a much better pump.

as for the weight...stay "light" til you're confident with the exercise,i leg press over 500kg but only deadlift 140


----------



## GSleigh (Jan 22, 2008)

Deadlift - LIke this one below chap:






I did it like that.


----------



## GSleigh (Jan 22, 2008)

bigwool said:


> Bar bell squats 3*12 (last set drop weight to failure)
> 
> Leg press machine 3*10 superset with dumbell squats
> 
> ...


Ah yea i did laying leg curls after extensions chap 

It did feel a big routine and took a while... But i felt when finished like i hit it hard and well. Maybe cut it a little but make more intense with weight?


----------



## Guest (Aug 12, 2008)

i started on 50kg mate and it killed me too lol

you find pain in muscles you didnt know existed


----------



## bigwool (Jan 26, 2008)

no need to cut it it's fine you gotta hit legs hard that's why tee-shirt posers don't do em lol


----------



## MartialArtMan (May 28, 2007)

GSleigh said:


> Deadlift - LIke this one below chap:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


But with a little less weight eh :laugh:


----------



## pauly7582 (Jan 16, 2007)

I'd be cautious doing dead after exhausting quads to much. without them to push through a lot of weight will be transferred to your lower back.

traditional deads should ALWAYS be done with fresh legs mate so get that swapped round.


----------



## GSleigh (Jan 22, 2008)

Right o.k chap...

So deads... squats... then move into the extenstions and curls


----------



## GSleigh (Jan 22, 2008)

MartialArtMan said:


> But with a little less weight eh :laugh:


Just a little


----------



## pauly7582 (Jan 16, 2007)

GSleigh said:


> Right o.k chap...
> 
> So deads... squats... then move into the extenstions and curls


Well no mate. Doing dead first will fatigue your lower back for stabilising your squat. Unless your training light/quick functional plyometric type stuff no where near failure- heavy compounds should be separated.

Deads are the king of back movements, and squats the kind of quad movements. Why negate the effectiveness of both by doing them together.

do deads on back day- fresh, and squats on leg day- fresh.

watch your back get thick and your quads get huge!


----------



## Nytol (Jul 16, 2005)

GSleigh said:


> Deadlift - LIke this one below chap:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


His form is not so hot IMO, grip is too wide and the bar is not close enough to the body.

Try using 20's next week, the extra distance you have to pull with 15's will put your form off, you will be able to use 60kg very easily.

Sometimes you need a heavier weight to get the form down and keep you in position.


----------



## Nytol (Jul 16, 2005)

Do deads 1st on back day, (or even shoulder day as I used to), not on leg day, that is madness and not logical at all.


----------



## 6083 (Jun 21, 2007)

Heavy Deads use almost every muscle in the body, it is the daddy of exercises.

dont be too hasty to look good with some heavy weight however as its very easy to injure yourself. I tore my lower back doing 550lb deads for 10, years ago, i felt it tear and then felt like somone had run the length of the room and kicked me in the stomach-- couldnt breath and set me back months.


----------



## ba baracuss (Apr 26, 2004)

Nytol said:


> Do deads 1st on back day, (or even shoulder day as I used to), not on leg day, that is madness and not logical at all.


Good advice as always.

I started off thinking they were a leg exercise and did them in the same routine as squats, leg press etc. Numpty.

A good tip is to keep your back straight. Otherwise, what might happen is you'll hurt your lower back, and not be able to do them for a week or more, or do squats either.

Another tip is to learn your lesson and not do the same thing again about 10 days later :cursing:


----------



## 007 (Apr 27, 2008)

deads are great for traps too-works my lower back and traps just fine .........


----------



## GSleigh (Jan 22, 2008)

Nytol said:


> His form is not so hot IMO, grip is too wide and the bar is not close enough to the body.
> 
> Try using 20's next week, the extra distance you have to pull with 15's will put your form off, you will be able to use 60kg very easily.
> 
> Sometimes you need a heavier weight to get the form down and keep you in position.


Ah fair enough then chap!

Well as you say i will put 20's on next time as i see your point about the distance traveling to the floor.... I was actually traveling further down than you think cause i had a 10 and a 5 on each side. lol.

Also yea i been reading and you keep the bar quiet close to your feet at the floor and not miles out in front of you as thats incorrect. So hopefully get form bang on.

Trying to keep back straight as possible.

And adding it to back days then. Sorted. Not worth adding to legs and back day? Or that just to many deadlifts in 1 week? That would be a tuesday and friday for me


----------



## steelicarus (Jul 24, 2011)

guys i gotta say..wow. on any other thread GS would have been ripped to shreds but you;re all so nice and encouraging! totally totally awesome


----------



## Ironhorse (Mar 21, 2008)

Good stuff mate deadlifts are absolutely essential keep going with them.

One thing though to get the best out of both i would definatly do deads and squats on different days, you'll be less likely to pick up an injury too working them alternate days.


----------



## ShaunMc (Apr 28, 2008)

would avoid squats and deadlift in a single session mate ..... i even try and make sure that legs and back are trained well aprt from each other.

stick with it tho mate i got my deadlift up to 282 kg last year and it made a big diff to my back development..... its an absolute killer tho as u have found out


----------



## Greyphantom (Oct 23, 2003)

As with others I do Deads (normal kind not stiff leg) on back day...

No laughing at all from me mate... just some admiration for sensible training... weight follows form...


----------



## GSleigh (Jan 22, 2008)

Greekgoddess said:


> Bigwool your post made me laugh about tshirt posers not working legs. Real bodybuilders get asked to show the muscles and are able to ask which ones!!LOL


lol.. I like that.

Well thing is i was so skinny and literally had not an oz of muscle when is started i never did legs or lower back because like most new starters it was all about getting the upper body sorted first so people noticed.

PROBLEM is as we all find out that quickly makes you look out of proportion and a bit silly. Finally getting into legs properly around 4 months ago with leg press etc.. then working in new exercises and building up.

Finally after that 4 months i am starting to enjoy leg day and realize the benefits of working them hard and growing them like chest and back 

Cant wait to see some huge developement here!


----------



## ardsam (Jul 30, 2008)

Deadlifts strengthened my back ridiculously. My first deadlifts was 60kg max for 6 then I was doing 105 for 8 after 6 weeks..... I was super focused amazing what you can do if you set your mind to it.


----------



## Nytol (Jul 16, 2005)

Keep the bar close to your shins as you pull, almost as if you are dragging the bar gently up them, mine are all scarred to f*ck from where the bar takes the skin off, but my form is good, lol


----------



## ghostdog (May 14, 2008)

took me 3 years to venture into deads and I too wish I'd done em sooner - at the moment I'm walking my mate through workouts (hes new to BBing) and just seeing his strength and size develop makes me wish deads were the first thing I ever did when I started out. what I achieved in a year he's beating in 4 months - deads FTW!

and there's nothing like stumbling home from gym after a proper deadlift session


----------



## Hulkster69 (Aug 12, 2008)

Beklet said:


> Cool!!! I do deads on back day and remember 50kg is about 8 stone which is still a big chunk of weight, especially for a first go! It's also something you have to get right - don't want to be putting your back out!
> 
> I did deads yesterday and my back is feeling it today! :thumb:


keep the reps low on the deads, 3 reps, back bes fine day after


----------



## Hulkster69 (Aug 12, 2008)

Greekgoddess said:


> Bigwool your post made me laugh about tshirt posers not working legs. Real bodybuilders get asked to show the muscles and are able to ask which ones!!LOL


then show me your legs :rockon:


----------



## JawD (Sep 15, 2004)

Small tip for you, dont let concentration drop while doing these. I done that on monday and pulled my back out. Bloody knacked! I know what I dont wrong, I pulled from my back rather than legs/waist/lower back so to speak. Keeping head up and shoulders back is vital.


----------



## leeston (May 30, 2006)

GS - stupid, bet you looked real stupid and your mates laughed at you.

Keep at it and in 6 months when you are shifting BIG weight and gaining whilst you mates are still cheating on average weights you can look back and laff at them.

Keep at it mate. Rome, built, day and all that suff.

I personally dont do dead lifts as I have a week back. Serious stuff though and really beneficial!


----------



## jassdhali (Jul 2, 2008)

Best way to train, hang your ego up in the changing rooms. Stuff everyone else - your working for YOU


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

GSleigh said:


> And adding it to back days then. Sorted. Not worth adding to legs and back day? Or that just to many deadlifts in 1 week? That would be a tuesday and friday for me


Deadlifts take a lot out of you - admittedly I do standard deads on back day and stiff legged ones on leg day, but I use a much lighter weight for those!



ardsam said:


> Deadlifts strengthened my back ridiculously. My first deadlifts was 60kg max for 6 then I was doing 105 for 8 after 6 weeks..... I was super focused amazing what you can do if you set your mind to it.


Will have to bear that in mind! :laugh:



Nytol said:


> Keep the bar close to your shins as you pull, almost as if you are dragging the bar gently up them, mine are all scarred to f*ck from where the bar takes the skin off, but my form is good, lol


Heh I keep banging my knees on the way up - they're all bruised now!



Hulkster69 said:


> keep the reps low on the deads, 3 reps, back bes fine day after


Well on my last sets I can only manage 4 anyway, due to a weak grip  I'm still feeling it 2 days later but it's definitely a 'good' pain :thumb:


----------



## GSleigh (Jan 22, 2008)

Hulkster69 said:


> keep the reps low on the deads, 3 reps, back bes fine day after


Whats this 3 reps about? Everyone do this and not normal range of reps? 6-12?


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

GSleigh said:


> Whats this 3 reps about? Everyone do this and not normal range of reps? 6-12?


No idea. I do sets of 8-10 usually but on my heaviest sets I just do what I can, which is usually 4 or 5. Once I can get 8 or so out, the weight goes up :thumbup1:


----------



## j.m. (Sep 11, 2006)

I've been doing deads on back day, first exercise after a few warm up sets.

I started on 40kg for 10 reps which i found hard, next set I did 50, then 60, 70 & 80. (all plus the bar)

I found it got easier as I increased the weights but on 80 I had to stop at 6 reps purely because my grip was bad & hurting.

Try increasing the weight a bit each set & see if it get's harder


----------



## leeston (May 30, 2006)

j.m. said:


> I've been doing deads on back day, first exercise after a few warm up sets.
> 
> I started on 40kg for 10 reps which i found hard, next set I did 50, then 60, 70 & 80. (all plus the bar)
> 
> ...


do you not use straps?


----------



## Greyphantom (Oct 23, 2003)

I stopped using straps for deads and found that at first my grip was weak and my weight dropped badly... then after a couple of months my grip strength increased and I feel this has had benefits through all the exercises... now I prefer no straps...


----------



## GSleigh (Jan 22, 2008)

Going to give em another go tomorrow night just to get that stance and technique down to a key. My lower back starting to feel o.k again! LOL!.


----------



## wee matt (Sep 5, 2008)

Nytol said:


> Keep the bar close to your shins as you pull, almost as if you are dragging the bar gently up them, mine are all scarred to f*ck from where the bar takes the skin off, but my form is good, lol


know what ya mean every time i do dead lifts i walk out with blood runing down my shins ......bring it on .


----------



## liberator (Aug 27, 2008)

GSleigh said:


> Right...
> 
> Today was leg day at the gym...
> 
> ...


Same kinda story here mate with me a couple of months ago....

..take some advice, don't get too cocky with the weight too quickly as I did.... was doing a few hundred kilos on my 2nd training session and ruptured a muscle in my abdominal... doc said no heavy lifting for 6 weeks, I was back in the gym after a few days but couldn't train fully and had to lay off certain exercises because of the tear........


----------



## Captain Hero (Jun 13, 2004)

GSleigh said:


> Right...
> 
> Today was leg day at the gym...
> 
> ...


Nice one bro and dont forget, we all have to start somewhere!


----------



## ardsam (Jul 30, 2008)

Beklet said:


> Will have to bear that in mind! :laugh:


Whats that supposed to mean. They strengthened my back big style!

well.. I used to always go out on my bmx, jump around and all that jazz, constantly had a back lower left back muscle

Joined the gym, did some floor hyperextensions. then did the ones on the stand thing (whats it called?) then started deads, My back just strengthened like nothing else.


----------



## Ironhorse (Mar 21, 2008)

Nytol said:


> Keep the bar close to your shins as you pull, almost as if you are dragging the bar gently up them, mine are all scarred to f*ck from where the bar takes the skin off, but my form is good, lol


Thats what its all about, my shins are like bruised leather and the scabs make a tasty snack post workout.


----------



## GSleigh (Jan 22, 2008)

Ironhorse said:


> Thats what its all about, my shins are like bruised leather and the scabs make a tasty snack post workout.


Already got up to 35kg-40kg per side. 100kg total with bar, with good form  And its only been a couple weeks pushing and getting form right and pushing weight up. Very happy but thats a bit of a sticking point that i think may take a little work to get past now without losing form


----------



## adamdutton (May 13, 2008)

well done mate good progress

i find my form gets better as the weight goes up (well up to a certain point) with a light weight it is easier to cheat i think but with a heavy weight you know you cant otherwise your going to get hurt.

also try doing some partial deads in a power rack with heavier weight this will help you weights go up too.


----------

